# Equalists Soldiers (Korra) vs Dai Li Agents (Avatar)



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 22, 2012)

​
Setting: Republic City Streets
Starting Distance: 100 meters

*Equalists Group:*
Equalist Captain + 4 Equalist Soldiers
Weapons: Smoke Grenades, Bolas and Electrified Kali Sticks (Captain), Chi Blocking

*Dai Li Group:*
Long Feng + 4 Dai Li Agents
Weapons: Stone Gloves, Stone Shoes, Grappling Chain, Earthbending


----------



## kyrax12 (Apr 22, 2012)

equalist soldiers.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Apr 22, 2012)

Technically Kyoshi was a Dai Li agent.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 22, 2012)

I go with the Dai Li. They were the elite force of the earth kingdom and were giving severe problems to Aang and company. The Equalists on the other hand, while very accomplished, have few feats and all of them were against benders that we have not seen their full extent yet. Yes they defeated Korra, but she is still impulsive and immature and not to mention at the time she was only using fire bending. Mako and Bolin are not exactly fighters so defeating them is not that much of an accomplishment.


----------



## Blue (Apr 22, 2012)

Dai Li got smashed and banged full time by goofball Aang and his band of misfits

Equalists are curbstomping genius Korra and her team of professional bender fighters

This is not a fight

Also the Equalists are set up specifically to combat benders. The Dai Li were mostly just to harass and intimidate.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 23, 2012)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Technically Kyoshi was a Dai Li agent.



Only those mentioned in the OP.

Though the Dai Li are still considered skillful earthbenders (better than the EK earthbender soldiers?), not sure if they suffered from Inverse Ninja Law or if it will affect Equalists as well in later episodes.

As Azula's bodyguards they seemed a factor against Toph and Aang and if it wasnt for PIS/CIS, not sure if Katara could have defeated the squad protecting Azula in the finale on her own.


----------



## RWB (Apr 23, 2012)

The only Dai Li ever to be all that skilled were Azula's bodyguards.

Any other time, they had to work in units of at least four just to take down solo benders. Even Long Feng wasn't much in the way of feats, and was actually slower than Appa.

Heck, Xin Fu and Master Yu are superior to almost every single Dai Li in the series, and they constitute comic relief. They certainly beat Long Feng in feats.

The Equalists easily win one on one(Captain massacres Long Feng, lol), but Dai Li actually are more useful in groups as a rule, so I could see it evening out somewhat.

But without a numbers advantage, the Dai Li aren't winning. Period.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 23, 2012)

There were shown to be over 40+ Dai Li agents and its reasonable that their would be varying levels of skills/discipline within the faction. Im not surprised though Azula would have picked the top half dozen to bring back to FN as bodyguards.

I wouldnt call the Gaang misfits though. Katara was considered master level waterbender at the beginning of S2, Toph herself could solo the Earth Rumble Earthbenders while Jet could hang with Zuko in swordmanship one on one. 

If there are inconsistencies though consider Azula's two body guards x2 against the two Equalists (in ep3) x2 for the match up.

​


----------



## RWB (Apr 23, 2012)

Much fairer matchup, if so.

Captain beats Long Feng, Azula's Body Guards likely win (but not easily).

If a single one of the Body Guards is taken down first, Equalists stomps. The Dai Li needs the first takedown, and it has to happen before the Captain disposes of Long Feng, which should be pretty quick.

Assuming Long Feng+the 2 Body Guards and the 2 equalists+The Captain, I give the edge to Equalist, they'll win 6/10 times, or perhas even 7/10 times. Long Feng just doesn't measure up.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 12, 2012)

With the new episode of Korra it seems Equalists Soldiers also have shock/electricity gauntlets that can be used to incapacitate benders and metalbender armor. 

Though after two more episodes they're shown not to be invincible either, if you actively keep out of their reach (move backwards) they can be slammed with quick, conventional water, fire and earthbending.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2012)

Blue said:


> Dai Li got smashed and banged full time by goofball Aang and his band of misfits
> 
> Equalists are curbstomping genius Korra and her team of professional bender fighters
> 
> ...



Aang Korra. 
Aang's misfits> Korra's professional benders.


----------



## HumanWine (May 13, 2012)

Blue said:


> Dai Li got smashed and banged full time by goofball Aang and his band of misfits
> 
> Equalists are curbstomping genius Korra and her team of professional bender fighters
> 
> ...


 Goofball? Misfits?

Katara- besides Aang is the most powerful water bender in the series. She was more skilled as a teen then Kora is now.

Toph- Arguable the most skilled Earth bender in the series. She has an advantage over Earthbenders because of her seismic sense.

Other than Aang, these two were the ones causing trouble for the Dai Li. Stomping pro benders and even Korra are inferior to the benders the Dai Li fought.


----------



## Fujita (May 13, 2012)

Aang and crew have better feats than Korra, I believe. Look at the kind of Earthbending Toph was capable of, and then look at what passes for Earthbending in "Pro" bending. Shooting disks around -_-

Katara likewise has shown more in scale and skill of bending than I've seen in the new series. 

That being said, I'm not sure how that would carry over into this fight. I'm actually kind of tempted to give it to the Equalists, partially because of the chi blocking. And the electricity.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 16, 2012)

So with the progression of the series there has been a lot more feats for the Equalists, and with the full-scale attack of Republic City in the last episodes have people thought differently at how this match would go?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 17, 2012)

The Dai Li rape them

Tenzin's children defeated a squad of these fucks. Aang in book 1 would babyshake.

And the captain is the most pathetic character in Avatar history.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 18, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The Dai Li rape them
> 
> Tenzin's children defeated a squad of these fucks. Aang in book 1 would babyshake.
> 
> And the captain is the most pathetic character in Avatar history.


This.

Meelo took down 3 or 4 of them, and that too through farting.


----------



## hammer (Jun 18, 2012)

maybe they kicked ass because aang is their grandfather


----------



## Ice (Jun 18, 2012)

The equalists are now a complete joke. The Dai Li show them how real benders fight.


----------



## CallMeCelly (Jun 18, 2012)

Dai Li....they killed Jet D:


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 18, 2012)

What a joke this thread was, posters actually arguing for near featless characters...

Long Feng flipped a 10ton bisson with earthbending. But oh yes a pathetic character that was curbed by a polarbear dog can "dispose" him...

Do people even watch these shows?


----------



## cnorwood (Jun 18, 2012)

the equalists losing to tenzins children was extreme pis. especially since a group of them can beat master benders


----------



## Austeria (Jun 19, 2012)

cnorwood said:


> the equalists losing to tenzins children was extreme pis. especially since a group of them can beat master benders


You can't selectively say which scenes are PIS and which scenes are not though. You have to consider everything.

As for the fight:
- Earth negates electricity.
- Captain is a joke.
- The worse Dai Li fodders were better than the Equalist fodders in Episode 10.
- The best Dai Li agents were able to hold their own against Toph, Aang and Sokka for some time during the Eclipse.

I'd say the Dai Li agents take this.


----------



## kyrax12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> What a joke this thread was, posters actually arguing for near featless characters...
> 
> Long Feng flipped a 10ton bisson with earthbending. But oh yes a pathetic character that was curbed by a polarbear dog can "dispose" him...
> 
> Do people even watch these shows?



I chose the equalist soldiers because I thought they had potential. After watching episode 3 where two equalist soldier pwn Korra and mako I was like oooo they are good.

But as of now....


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jun 19, 2012)

kyrax12 said:


> I chose the equalist soldiers because I thought they had potential. After watching episode 3 where two equalist soldier pwn Korra and mako I was like oooo they are good.
> 
> But as of now....



That is understandable. I would have waited till the show's first season to make an assessment, but it is very clear they are fodder now.

Episode 3, Korra and Mako were just benders with basic skills. Nothing compared to the Dai Li.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (Jun 19, 2012)

Dai Li agents, the equalist soldiers lost to fart bending lol


----------

